# Carte graphique Nvidia.

## sitro

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'installer un nouveau PC -non en fait un vieux PC recyclé- avec une carte vidéo Nvidia.

http://dpaste.com/1PE2SS8

Je suis perdu et bien sûr cela ne fonctionne pas comme je le souhaite.

Dans un premier temps j'ai suivi la doc pour installer les drivers nouveau et nv, mais l'affichage est pourri.

Alors j'essaye d'installer les drivers nvidia et là je butte complètement en suivant la doc :

[url] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/nvidia-drivers/fr [/url]

donc petites questions :

1/ J'ai crû comprendre que les drivers nouveau et nv sont les pilotes avec licence libre , par contre les drivers nvidia sont les pilotes propriétaires non libre.

Est-ce que j'ai bien compris ?

2/ Concernant la compilation du noyau pour les pilotes Nvidia, j'ai suivi la doc précitée où il ne faut pas cocher les drivers nouveau(nvidia) mais à un moment la doc dit d'aller voir la doc du serveur X : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide/fr qui dit le contraire pour les cartes Nvidia.

bon je compile quand même le noyau avec :

# genkernell --install --menuconfig all 

je coche selon la doc . je reboote sur le nouveau noyau. et le module nvidia est rejetté . voir la fin du dmesg :

http://dpaste.com/2D30EHA

aucune idée de ce que cela veut dire et surtout comment y remédier 

quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci

----------

## sitro

Re,

J'ai tenté quelques trucs et au final je pense avoir résolu partiellement mon problème en masquant les paquets nvidia-drivers supérieurs à 340.

```
/etc/portage/package.mask :

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.107-r1
```

note : la liste des versions des  paquets nvidia-drivers est ici : https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Cela évite l'installation de la version 430 apparemment non compatible avec ma carte.

le serveur X fonctionne, l'affichage est aussi pourri qu'avec le driver nouveau(nvidia) et il persiste pas mal d'erreur au chargement du drivers nvidia

dmesg :

http://dpaste.com/3TPVW7M

/var/log/Xorg :

http://dpaste.com/2XR1TM3

----------

## sebB

T'as bien suivi l'intégralité du wiki (notamment la partie signature)?

J'aurais bien aimé voir les logs avec le pilote nouveau.

----------

## sitro

Bonjour,

non, je n'ai pas suivi la partie signature ... à quoi bon ?

De toute façon je suis revenu au driver nouveau, j'ai abandonné le driver de nvidia.

Pour les logs de Xorg voici : 

http://dpaste.com/164WEMN

pour les logs de dmesg il faut attendre un peu, je suis entrain de recompiler le noyau , ca prend du temps ...

et la version que j'ai est avec debug à 7 , donc ca fait un peu top de log.

Pour essayer de faire fonctionner plymouth, pour l'instant pas de succès.

----------

## sebB

As tu bien viré le fichier  /lib/udev/rules.d/99-nvidia.rules so comme indiqué dans la doc?

Poste ton emerge --info, tu ne devrais pas avoir "LoadModule "nv""

----------

## sitro

Re,

Alors j'avais pas vu les rules mais de toute façon je n'ai pas le  fichier /lib/udev/rules.d/99-nvidia.rules 

probablement parce que j'ai fait un 'emerge -C nvidia-drivers'.

dernier dmesg avec le driver "nouveau"

http://dpaste.com/3DHGV58

emerge --info :

http://dpaste.com/35KRJP6

----------

## sebB

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vesa v4l vga"
```

Pourquoi v4l et vga?

Tu as toujours des résidus de nvidia dans ton kernel (10.296421 de ton dmesg)

Poste la config de ton kernel

----------

## sitro

V4l et vga parce que j'ai vu un exemple quelque part qui me plaisait bien

mais je peux changer ça.

la config du noyau .

/usr/src/linux/.config :

http://dpaste.com/3ZHSH3Y

----------

## sebB

```
 mais je peux changer ça. 
```

Oui

Poste 

```
uname -a

lsmod

eselect opengl list
```

----------

## sitro

j'ai supprimé vga et v4l

mais la commande :

emerge --update --newuse --deep --quiet @world  laisse le système inchangé

pour les commandes uname, lsmod et opengl

voici le fichier récap :

http://dpaste.com/0V3P3H1

----------

## sebB

Reposte ton lspci -nnk

----------

## sitro

```
#lspci -nnk

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] [10de:084b] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] C77 [GeForce 8200] [1025:0228]

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia
```

étrange, je vais repartir sur un make clean;

----------

## sitro

Après un nettoyage  et boot sur un nouveau kernel :

```
$ uname -a

Linux mariejo 4.19.57-gentooRE-01 #1 SMP Fri Jul 26 11:09:59 CEST 2019 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 220 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```
$ lspci -nnk

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] [10de:084b] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] C77 [GeForce 8200] [1025:0228]

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

```

Je n'ai plus de scories de module nvidia

et plus d'erreur dans le boot , dmesg :

http://dpaste.com/1X7BDQW

Voilà c'est propre , mais le problème initial de l'affichage merdique en X est toujours présent. 

 Bon tant pis, je vais faire sous terminal.

----------

## sebB

C'est quoi que tu appelle affichage merdique?

Tu n'as pas un fichier de conf qui traine dans /etc/X11 suite à l'install du pilote prioritaire?

Poste ton nouveau xorg.0.log

----------

## sitro

Xorg.log :wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://dpaste.com/2CGA4TT

Non, pas de vieux fichier de conf, après la suppression de nvidia-drivers j'avais supprimé le nvidia.conf dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

Ce que j'appelle merdique, c'est les polices qui bavent (crénelées), les icônes pas nettes...

Je ne sais pas comment poser des images de capture d'écran dans ce forum

----------

